# Sinumerik 840D Sl "Access MyMachine / OPC"



## drumstick (8 September 2016)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

hat schon jemand auf der NCU Schnittstelle X130 mittels der Lizenz "Access MyMachine / OPC UA" einen OPC Server erstellt ?

habe mich strikt an das Inbetriebnahmehandbuch https://cache.industry.siemens.com/dl/files/062/89536062/att_830847/v1/OPC_de_de-DE.pdf gehalten. (auch die selbe IP Adresse genommen).

mein Problem ist das ich mittels den "OPC UA Sample Client" von OPCFoundation nicht auf die NCU/PLC komme.

Hier die Schritte:
1. IP-Adresse eingeben und den gefundenen OPC Server auswählen.


2. OPC Server verbinden und Sicherheitseinstellung angeben.


3. Danach kommt dieser Fehler


4. Kann nicht auf den Server von Siemens zugreifen.



Gibt es irgendetwas was ich bestimmt beachten muss ?
(diese Steuerung hat den Versionsstand 04.07SP2HF4)

Habe es auf der Steuerung mit dem Versionsstand 04.05SP3HF2 probiert und mit dieser komme ich auf den OPC Server, habe sogar einen R-Parameter lesen können.
(siehe Screenshot)



vl. kann mir jemand weiterhelfen, Danke schon-mal im Voraus


----------



## Peter Gedöns (9 September 2016)

Ab dem Softwarestand V4.7 ist es nicht mehr möglich, die Anonymous Verbindung zu nutzen. Mal mit Username und Passwort versuchen


----------



## drumstick (10 September 2016)

Hallo,
Danke, habe eine neuere Version des IBN-Handbuch online gefunden.


----------

